# Bank account opening



## Shikoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi

How easy is it to open a bank account as an ex-pat?

Can this be done with a tourist visaq and a hotel address for an ex-pat who's visitng the terrotory?



Thanks

Shik


----------

